# Deer Processing in Central Ohio



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello Guys and Gals. Can I get recommendations on where to have deer processed in either upper Franklin County or in Delaware County? I have been going to an Amish gentleman, he is great but it is about 1.5 hour drive to him. I would like to use someone a little bit closer.

Or if there is thread about this very subject or a forum that I missed. That would be fine too.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried a place last year called Warners meats. It is in the MArysville area. They make sausage and meat sticks. Little expensive but quick turn around.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thurn's - downtown Columbus. 614.443.1449
A little expensive but good cuts and lots of specialties too.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

warner's locker south of richwood in the little town of claibourne.mt.victory meats in mt.victory or richwood and deleware meats just off 42.i haveused all 3 in the past with great results.i do my own now.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bower and Sons in Millersport. Well worth it. $85 for well cut, vaccum sealed meat.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a big deer processing sign outside the New Rome bait store this past week as I drove by.

Don't know anything about them, just saw the sign.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah.. not too sure about that place on W Broad (New Rome). Heard a story about a guy who dropped his deer off there, done in a couple hours wrapped in newspaper. Not sure if true but...no thank you


----------



## Tom K (Oct 22, 2012)

The Bowser's are good people.


----------



## Hemingway (Oct 30, 2012)

I 2nd or 3rd the previous posts on warners...been going there for years. I think the prices are reasonable, best summer sausage around. you always get meat from YOUR deer!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

try doing it yourself (the only way mine get done)....unless you want all the mixed meats

.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

place down by me...I know it is South of you, still in Franklin Co. on O'Possum Run Road..........$80-$85 plus extra's can be had.....he uses Thurns for that, PM me if interested......


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I do my own now, but always used warners. You will get your own meat with them. Cant say the same for some of the others around here


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Riesers in Baltimore. Cleanest processor I have ever visited. Everyone I know takes their deer there. I have spent a lot of time at the shop and with confidence I know you get YOUR deer back. No meat mixing there!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Riesers in Baltimore. Cleanest processor I have ever visited. Everyone I know takes their deer there. I have spent a lot of time at the shop and with confidence I know you get YOUR deer back. No meat mixing there!


that is the most important for me....I take care of all the meat..... form the shot to the table....that some don't....gut shot deer is nasty


----------

